# Our Adoption Day!!



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Yes, I can't stop beaming!! This morning we all went to the court for Babyroo's adoption hearing, and all our family were there this time which was lovely!

We were presented with a bouquet of flowers and the magistrate was close to tears at that point!
We took lots of photos but unfortunately Babyroo had grabbed a plastic cup from the table and wouldn't put it down, so in every shot, her face is covered that this bloomin' cup!!! Arrrgh!

We've had a nice buffet lunch at MIL's house, but my parents and siblings came back too, so we all celebrated it together. And tonight we're planning to go out for tea, just the four of us.

I must say though, I was sobbing like a mad woman outside court! It was the point of us saying goodbye and thankyou to our sw, and I was so choked up!   My Dh said "we're not emigrating y'know" to which I replied (inbetween crying!) "I know, but she's done so much for us" sob sob  
It's like the end of an era.

Anyway, babyroo is now fast asleep, having a well earned rest, it's hard work being a celebrity you know!! 

 Oooh, how long shall be wait before making it 3?!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

what a fab fab day 

Number 3   

xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

No, I was only kidding Suzie!!!  
But you never know, if and when another's in the pipeline!!

We're more than happy with the two we've got, if another should come along anytime in the future, will just be an added bonus!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Aw so pleased for you


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Glad you had a wonderful day and everything was sorted as to what to do afterwards!!

I was just thinking reading your message about you saying goodbye to your SW........You could always go for number 3 & you've even said it in your message!

Maybe a boy next, 2 girls and then a boy who knows

Andrea
x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations.


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations Ever, so typical of our babies not to present their best face for the photos   

Can't blame you for crying, it's such an emotional day, but thinking of number 3 are you mad   

love
Cindy


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Ever

Congratulations to you all

Ref number 3- i dont think your mad one bit- i have 2 and would love more in the next few years .................... so who knows

xxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

I always said that my ideal would be 2 girls and 1 boy so who knows?!!

Last time when we had adoption day for Missboo, I remember asking our sw how long we'd have to wait to re-apply. I don't this time, have that urgency, I do feel sort of complete family-wise and settled with our two girls. But I have told them that if another one should be offered, we would of course consider it!

We don't even know if BM can have another, so it might already be a non starter. I don't feel at this stage though that we'd re-apply. Probably my biggest stumbling block would be our lack of bedrooms. Although we have 3 doubles, our sw has said that unless we were willing to move to a bigger property before a baby's 1st birthday then it wouldn't be considered for placement with us anyway. Seems ridiculous to us and everyone we speak to, but in our area, it's definately one bedroom per adopted child.
I shared with my sister and it didn't do us any harm (well, not that you'd notice anyway!!)  

So, no. We are settled with our girls. For now!!
I'll let you know if anything else evolves!!!!!!!


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

congrats Ever and family!!   

Sounds like you had a lovely day very happy for you all.

And as for child no3 you have got me thinking might have a little chat with dh lol 

Dawny
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!
sounds like you've had a lovely day 

re no.3 thats all people ask me at the mo..babybro has only been with us 3 months..i mean do they not think i've enough with a 2 1/2 and a 1yr old 

however, never say never, none of us know what is around the corner...

kj x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations Ever and family XXX  Sounds like you had a fab time!

Re, #3 - we always said upto 3 and as we have 1 this time we will go again and I've not told DH yet but we will be considering siblings again.  Its a strange thought that by Christmas we won't have SS in our lives until we phone them again.

Love
OT x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Regarding number 3................I'm also very happy with the 2 I've got.

Many people would say I have the perfect family as I have 1 of each.......to be honest I wanted one boy & then a girl & I got my dream But I wouldn't say never & even told our SW that if BM was to have another we wouldn't say no.

My DH nearly had a heartache about 2 years ago as we thought BM was pg again and I kept taunting him about what we'd said about another one.

I would never say never!

Andrea
x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Great news Ever

No 3!!! you sound just like me,never say never.

PBMx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Ever

Many congratulations.

Glad you had a lovely day.

Tracey x


----------

